# Does anyone know the stock temperature vs fan speed curve for 2900?



## CBRworm (Aug 12, 2007)

I have no idea what the stock curve looked like.  I have my 2900 fan set to stay at 31% up to 70 degrees and then ramp up to 100% by 85c.  I have heard mention that the chip is ok into the 90 degree range.  I would like to get rid of some of the noise but not cook my chip.  Currently it stablizes at around 80c at 50% 


If anyone knows the stock temperatures and fan speeds for even a few points I would appreciate it.


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't understand how you cannot revert back to stock settings?  Do you really want to run your card that hot?  Why not just set it to a high level where the noise is tolerable and the temp of the card is good?  I would much rather burn out a fan than the card itself.


----------



## CBRworm (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't know what the stock settings are.  I don't know what the safe operating range is.  I know that my X850 PE would get into the 90's with the stock cooler.  My x1950xtx was similar until I put on an HR-03 - now it stays in the mid 60's under load.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2007)

What did you use to change fan speeds?


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 12, 2007)

If noise is bothering you, get noise canceling headphones, or turn up the sound.


----------



## CBRworm (Aug 12, 2007)

I have noise cancelling headphones - I can still hear it.  

I changed the speeds with ATItool.  

It's not a big deal, it's silent unless I am in 3d mode.  I would just like to know what the stock settings are.  I certainly don't want to overheat it, but I know it is designed to run much hotter than other components.  I believe in the cooler the better, but if it is designed to run all day at 100c I am wasting energy and noise trying to keep it at 50.  I have gone to great lengths to make the rest of my machine virtually silent and still have tremendous airflow through the case.  It took a lot of work to get enough airflow through the case that the video card would idle below 75c before I changed the fan speeds.

The machine has 8 hard drives, 2 of which are raptors, 6 120mm fans, an overclocked E6600 w/ 2GB G.skill PC2-8500 ram.  Raid card, video capture card, X-Fi card, 2 DVD burners, etc.  The only thing audible is the video card.  On my other machine with the X1950XTX I put an HR-03 passive cooler on it so it is silent.  They don't have one for this card yet.  Soon I hope.


----------

